# Occupation?



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering is freelancing work experience is considered when applying for *Skilled Migrant Visa*.

Cheers


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ozmigration said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering is freelancing work experience is considered when applying for *Skilled Migrant Visa*.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, if you can prove that it was in the industry that you are applying with. If you have contracts that state the length of the contracts and the job title, that would be good.


----------

